

Canonical To Unveil Ubuntu TV At CES 2012 - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/ubuntu-tv-ces-2012/9099/

======
jamespcole2
Can't wait, although i have been running XBMC Live(an Ubuntu variant) for
years on my media center(s) anyway it's great to see it become official

